
What Content Dominates on YouTube? - mmcclure
https://blog.pex.com/what-content-dominates-on-youtube-390811c0932d
======
pgnas
This is quite interesting, a tough nut to crack as YouTube is heavily censored
and content is controlled , what you see is certainly not what people want or
is popular.

